

Startup Quote: Marco Arment, founder, Instapaper - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6276573345

======
raychancc
Charge for something and make more than you spend.

\- Marco Arment (@marcoarment)

<http://startupquote.com/post/6276573345>

